# sheepshead



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

i went down to pensacola pier saturday and seen all kind of sheephead but they want ever bite im using fiddlers and shrimp with sheephead rig when is the best time to fish for the sheeps head????


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

You and me both,I also have a hard time hooking them suckers off a pier.Solution: Bob Sikes Bridge.I stopped by there on my way home from the pier to use up my left over fiddlers and it was a feeding frenzy for the sheepies.I was finding them all the way down towards the end where boaters would come by and scrape the sides of the pylons.They were hitting fiddlers and also fresh dead shrimp from like a seafood market.Hope this helps.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do like me an get a bow and shoot them lol , never have to buy bait agian . sikes is the best place to bowfish an fish for sheepshead :thumbup:


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

you wont ever get thoose sheeps at the pier to bite.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

*sheapsheads*

they areeasy to catch no matter where you are fishing for them the trick is ghost shrimp


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

Make sure you have a strong hook... Sometimes if the bite is slow you can use a smaller line or maybe even splurge on a flurocarbon leader.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

They usually bite a little better off the piers when the water is a little dirty.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Instead of using a rig, have you tried just tying your small hook straight onto the line, and adding a split weight?


----------

